# Cattle panels for keeping coyotes away?



## Chicknmomma (Sep 15, 2015)

We have Nigerian dwarf goats. We are adding a buck, so we are making a new pasture area using cattle panels. With our current small herd, our big dogs keep predators away. However, the new pen wont be inside their underground-fence area. 

We are surrounded by woods and have coyotes. In your experience, do coyotes or stray dogs cross cattle panels? New pen would be 70 yards from house and our dogs.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The coyotes here are very respectful of my fences. But no I don't think it will keep dogs out. My border collies can fit threw them and my kids up to 3 months (boers) and fit threw them as well. I personally would go with the 4X4 holed panels or a different kind of fencing. I only have the panels on the front side of the one pen and it's right by my house so I don't worry but I would if it was all around like your planning


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Coyotes here don't respect cattle panels or larger opening fence. My neighbor just lost a calf last month......


----------



## Chicknmomma (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I think we are going to go with a LGD for added protection! And in the mean time, lock the goats in at night.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We went with smaller holes, and since a guardian dog is not currently an option for us, we are skirting around all the fence (so they can't dig in) and bringing it up high so they can't jump over. It's a work in progress.

We also spray Wolf Urine around.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

We have bar wire around the top and bottom of all of our fencing. Also, we employ hot wire around it. 

We have hens in our yard and even the fox has been around..so far, they are ok, but the neighbor lost 8 of 12 chickens to a fox!

We can hear coyotes around here, and we have seen them in both of the farm properties and also by our house! They are everywhere !


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

Our goats are kept behind a double fence. One layer of stock fencing around the perimeter with chicken wire folded out and buried. Then inside that is another fence about six feet from the first. We use the welded wire cattle panels for this one to make sure absolutely nothing is jumping in. So far no coyotes or stray dogs have gotten in. And we have a pack of feral dogs, as well as three packs of coyotes (about 25 total) that roam through the woods every night looking for whatever they can catch. 

The biggest deterrent for any animal is a fence that takes time to get over, or through. Most dogs don't like to jump fences, and prefer to squeeze/dig instead. But depending on your soil type (ours is rocky), digging can be time consuming, and most dogs will start, but not finish the same day. Some will pull on fencing with their teeth--ripping holes, so check your fence line regularly. 

Bobcats/cougars (we have a lion that marks just outside our pasture fence) can jump over pretty much anything if they really want to. Dogs may/may not deter them. Our friends in town watched their neighbors 2 adult Rottweilers get killed and drug over a 10ft privacy fence by a mountain lion last year. 

So ultimately what makes you feel like your herd is safe is going to be the route to start with. The use of a Live Stock Guardian animal is up to you, but a good strong fence like the 16foot cattle panels should work for most every 'typical' canine; especially if you put a layer of smaller wire around the outside to prevent digging.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

DawnStar said:


> Our goats are kept behind a double fence. One layer of stock fencing around the perimeter with chicken wire folded out and buried. Then inside that is another fence about six feet from the first. We use the welded wire cattle panels for this one to make sure absolutely nothing is jumping in. So far no coyotes or stray dogs have gotten in. And we have a pack of feral dogs, as well as three packs of coyotes (about 25 total) that roam through the woods every night looking for whatever they can catch.
> 
> The biggest deterrent for any animal is a fence that takes time to get over, or through. Most dogs don't like to jump fences, and prefer to squeeze/dig instead. But depending on your soil type (ours is rocky), digging can be time consuming, and most dogs will start, but not finish the same day. Some will pull on fencing with their teeth--ripping holes, so check your fence line regularly.
> 
> ...


Whoa!!! You MUST be the fence master!!!:hi5:
:new here:

Here we thought we had a high fence around our lambs! Haha! Sounds like you have it mastered, nearly!

Sometimes, with the goats, I wonder if we are trying harder to keep pests away or keep the goats in?!:thinking::snowlaugh::thinking:

At this location we have two panels high, plus the wires, if you can see them.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Kinda depends upon the coyotes in your area and the ground comp. Here there are hundreds of thousands of rabbits and ground squirrels for the yotes to eat. Although they may watch the goats sometimes (not long if I can get out there with the rifle before they run) they dont come into the pasture. The ground here is super easy for them to dig. Could be under the fence in less then 5 minutes. We have pen areas that are sectioned off from the main pasture and lock them up at night close to the house. But a hungry enough yote will do what its wants to regardless of where or what you use. Cept maybe hot wire.


----------



## Chicknmomma (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and sharing your fencing wisdom!
Glad we don't have some of the large predators here that other places do. Yikes! We've only lost 1 chicken (in the 8 years of having chickens) because of our barking dogs keeping everything away. (Except for hawks picking off my banties) 

We finally figured out a spot where we can put the buck area that seems right! Weekend project ahead!!


----------

